# Some smoke about.



## Roy (Jan 15, 2014)

This is what I see looking out my west window !!
Could get interesting & its big !!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2014)

Another big fire year?


----------



## cattmad (Jan 15, 2014)

how hot has it been at your place roy?, as hot as melbourne yesterday? 45 degrees?


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sending you a thunderstorm to put that out!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmmm, looking pretty dry there. Good luck.


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2014)

Supposed to be 45c here, 113F approx'. Its been hotter than Melb for the last 4 days. Very dry everywhere.
Dry Thunderstorms caused the fire. 1000's of lightning strikes & what rain fell evaporated before or just after it hit the ground. The fire is worse now than when I took the pic. 
The lightning started over 250 fires in a 4 hour period.
Just to make things worse, the heat & wind is forecast worse for tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2014)

*New pic an hour ago.*

New pic


----------



## Stone (Jan 15, 2014)

This weather is horrendous! 40C or more every day. I'm in the g/house every hour tring to keep it below 35. Everything is too wet now but I have to keep misting. Good luck with any fires Roy!!


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, that sounds awful! That kind of heat is scary. You all must be under a lot of stress. 'Wish I could send you some of our cold and snow to moderate things a bit. 'Hope you manage this and stay safe!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 16, 2014)

As John said, that is scary. Take care. Hope the heat and winds cease.


----------



## Dido (Jan 16, 2014)

We cross fingers for you. 

This is hrad. 

we had a lof of rain, but how to get it to you. 

This winter is till now to warm for here too.


----------



## Roy (Jan 16, 2014)

News tonight (here) is that 3 fires have joined into one massive fire. Tomorrow is the danger day with winds & again high temps.
If it goes pear shaped it may be a while before I'm back on the net. My son-in-law is staying ( he lives next door) my daughter & new baby are leaving before it hits the fan. I'll be here, to much invested to not have a bash at saving it.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2014)

God bless and good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 16, 2014)

Good luck Roy!!!! We all hope for the best!!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Jan 16, 2014)

Stay safe.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Do hang in there and be careful.


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2014)

Best wishes Roy. Hopefully things turn out well for you. Do you live around the Grampians?

It has been a horrendous week here as well although luckily no fires. It was so hot yesterday, I was waiting at the lights on my scooter and looked down and realised the road was melting. The tar was basically liquid. 




Stone said:


> This weather is horrendous! 40C or more every day. I'm in the g/house every hour tring to keep it below 35. Everything is too wet now but I have to keep misting. Good luck with any fires Roy!!



Fortunately for me my fogger keeps the glasshouse a bit cooler and very humid, especially as I am away from home during the week at work. It is only on these really hot days that my glasshouse feels like the jungles of Borneo. I just have to hope the power doesn't go out.


----------



## John M (Jan 17, 2014)

David; Ever thought of installing an automatic start standby generator? You've got a nice collection. It might be worth the investment. In the meantime, I'll hope that you and the others in this heat, don't lose your power. I imagine that things would go from bad to really much worse very quickly, with no power. Good luck!


----------



## emydura (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully things went well for Roy. They had some pretty bad fires down in Victoria today.



John M said:


> David; Ever thought of installing an automatic start standby generator? You've got a nice collection. It might be worth the investment. In the meantime, I'll hope that you and the others in this heat, don't lose your power. I imagine that things would go from bad to really much worse very quickly, with no power. Good luck!



That is a good idea John. Useful in winter too with our freezing nights.

It wouldn't have helped me today though. You wouldn't believe it after my post above. I got home from work in the late afternoon after another stinking hot day - maximum of 41oC. Went to the glasshouse to check that things were alright. Opened the door and I was hit by an absolute furnace. The thermometer said 41oC with only around 20% humidity. Both the evaporative cooler and fogger weren't working. The pump in the fogger had packed it in which happens around every 12-18 months. It had to happen today of all days. I had a spare pump which took about an hour to fit. The temperature decreased and the humidity rose pretty quickly after.

There doesn't appear to be any real damage to my plants. A few flowers looked to have wilted. Hopefully there won't be any lag affect. They are pretty tough these Paphs, especially the multi's. Glad it is now working as we have another 40oC day forecasted tomorrow. There was a time when you would have to wait many years to see a temperature of 40oC in Canberra. Tomorrow will be 4 days in a row.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 17, 2014)

Roy just posted an update on facebook. In the most recent pic you can see the hills ablaze.


----------



## Roy (Jan 18, 2014)

*At its worst.*

The following pics of the fire about 4 kms from me. Fortunately the wind changed worked in our favour. Had a good nights sleep last night. Time for fire to get to me at this time before the wind change would be about 5 mins if the wind change direction was against me.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2014)

!


----------



## Stone (Jan 18, 2014)

The fireies said you dodged the bullet. Great news!


----------



## Roy (Jan 19, 2014)

Did in 2006 as well. That was actually worse.


----------



## Clark (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank the maker you are OK.

Scary situation.


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, thank the Maker! A bit too close for comfort, Roy. Rest easy... we're not outta the woods yet, tho


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 19, 2014)

Those are some scary and angry looking blazes. Glad you're safe and hope you can get some relief soon.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2014)

glad you are safe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

And please stay safe. That looks pretty awful.


----------

